

Apple CEO Tim Cook May Have Violated SEC Rules with Jim Cramer Email - grej
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/apple-ceo-tim-cook-may-have-violated-sec-rules-with-jim-cramer-email-2015-08-24

======
dewiz
Also: [http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-08-24/did-tim-cook-
violat...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-08-24/did-tim-cook-violate-
regulation-fair-disclosure-emailing-jim-cramer-save-aapl-stock-)

>> Then again, with AAPL leading the S&P rapidly into the green, we are
confident this, too, will be promptly forgotten and swept under the carpet of
"whatever it takes to keep the market green."

:-\

------
PhantomGremlin
This article is complete bullshit.

Cramer read the email on the air at 6AM, a half hour before the markets
opened. Clearly Tim Cook intended that this information be widely disseminated
and Cramer did exactly that. It's not like Cook was giving Cramer private
information to allow Cramer to trade ahead of the public.

~~~
veracruz
The host of a show that is about to reveal information that can be reasonably
expected to coincide with an upturn in the stock, is most certainly in a
privileged position. If he acted in it, Cramer would be under the lense too.

